# Tablet Install.... any ideas?



## b5beater (Sep 29, 2009)

So I was at verizon checking out the overpriced tablets and plans and I got the itch in my pants to install one of the newer Android tablets in my Passat.... I'm a pretty handy guy but I don't know much about audio installations especially ones involving something unorthodox. I've attached a ghetto photoshopped image with my general idea... I think the scaling would be pretty close. The tablet I'm thinking about is the Xoom by Motorola due out next month with a 10.5" screen. 

I just wanted to open this up for discussion and ideas/brainstorming... I didn't see a whole lot of info online about these installations. Thanks! :beer:

topics of discussion... making the tablet easy to remove and put in place with charging and audio connection... connecting to an amp and getting good sound quality??? Moving standard switches to other places to clear room...


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Well if you want to use the tablet THROUGH the factory radio, no problem. If you are trying to replace it then that's a whole other issue. 

Through the factory radio you can make a bracket to face you (along with a sliding-locking mount on the back of the tablet, and integrate the audio through an FM direct) on the right side of the radio (simply if you are good with fabrication). You'll also need to hardwire the power which is cake as well.

I guess the real question is what are you trying to accomplish and what do you want to spend? Keep in mind that if you are getting a wifi version then you will only have internet access when you are connected via wifi.

Also keep in mind that passing popo will most likely be able to see this huge screen so you better not have any video playing or be messing with it while driving; it could land you with a hefty fine (typically thousands of dollars for the installer and a few hundred for the operator).


----------



## b5beater (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks NFrazier,

I didn't really think about the popo situation so thanks for sticking that in my mind. Maybe setting up a dark theme on the tablet would make it harder to notice. I'm thinking the radio situation might be the easiest option to get it working. I would use it mostly for navigation, bluetooth phone and internet radio, not movies (at least not while driving). As for the wifi; I'm pretty sure I would still get internet, especially since I would be paying 30 or 40 bucks for the 3g plan through Verizon.
Thanks for the input


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

b5beater said:


> Thanks NFrazier,
> 
> I didn't really think about the popo situation so thanks for sticking that in my mind. Maybe setting up a dark theme on the tablet would make it harder to notice. I'm thinking the radio situation might be the easiest option to get it working. I would use it mostly for navigation, bluetooth phone and internet radio, not movies (at least not while driving). As for the wifi; I'm pretty sure I would still get internet, especially since I would be paying 30 or 40 bucks for the 3g plan through Verizon.
> Thanks for the input


Do you pay for the data plan for your phone? Or do you pay for the data plan PLUS the 3g hotspot?

Why not get an indash? A nice unit offers all of those features and a lot less hastle.


----------



## b5beater (Sep 29, 2009)

All the indash systems I've seen run upwards of 1500 to 2000. Why spend that much on something with a tenth of the functionality when I can get a tablet for 500 plus 3G service for 15 bucks a month. IDK, maybe there's an indash system out there that would please me, any ideas on one that can match an android?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

b5beater said:


> All the indash systems I've seen run upwards of 1500 to 2000. Why spend that much on something with a tenth of the functionality when I can get a tablet for 500 plus 3G service for 15 bucks a month. IDK, maybe there's an indash system out there that would please me, any ideas on one that can match an android?


 None of them are going to allow you to browse the internet. But check out the Z120BT, or the new (comes out in April) Z130BT. You can get them on eBay for 800ish, if not a little less.


----------

